# Crotchet records closes...................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry to see them go. 

http://www.crotchet.co.uk/


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A pity, I´ve used them several times, and they had a comprehensive and good selection. But they face fierce competition. BTW, their European postal rates were actually considerably better than the other major, non-amazon player in the UK.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Great place to browse too.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, 50 years in business, apparently two decades by the same people; 
maybe no-one dares to try to succeed them and hope for long-term success.


----------



## Boothvoice (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry to see this. I used them a lot when I was building my CD collection. All those wonderful releases that weren't available stateside at the time.


----------

